# bare dirt green up



## winn (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a customer working on a closing on a massive house and yard. The buyer is worried about some bare areas on one side that they are concidering as erosion prone. we plan on loosening the dirt and seeding. any advice will be appreciated in repect to recommended type of seed and steps to get something growing to satisfy them. We ars in central SC.
Thanx
Winn


----------

